# Phrag Jason Fischer



## NYEric (Jan 29, 2018)

From the Orchid Zone. We seem to be getting a hand on growing Phrags.


Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## Linus_Cello (Jan 29, 2018)

Nice shape. When did you get it from OZ?


----------



## paphman (Jan 29, 2018)

Always one of the best! Nicely done.


----------



## NYEric (Jan 29, 2018)

Linus_Cello said:


> Nice shape. When did you get it from OZ?


Last year probably. Besides the Z tag it has 2 blue tags. I got a bunch of OZ plants from Tony, letstalkplants, on ebay. 

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## SlipperFan (Jan 29, 2018)

That's very lovely!


----------



## abax (Jan 31, 2018)

good grab Eric! Wonderful shape and color.


----------



## monocotman (Jan 31, 2018)

Excellent.good colour and shape,
David


----------



## Paphluvr (Jan 31, 2018)

And we have a winner!


----------



## e-spice (Jan 31, 2018)

Very nice Eric.

Seeing one like that just makes me think "Yay besseae hybrids" for some reason.


----------



## orchid527 (Jan 31, 2018)

Eric

Your Jason Fischer is so nice. Mine has thin petals and is a PITA grower. Time for the compost pile. You've helped me free up some space. Mike


----------



## NYEric (Feb 1, 2018)

Thanks. We have 4- 5 more Phrags in bud so...

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## Phrag-Plus (Feb 1, 2018)

Great one Eric!


----------



## Dandrobium (Feb 2, 2018)

I really need one of these. Great colour on this!


----------



## blondie (Feb 4, 2018)

A lovley bloom I have one of these in my collection now can't wait to bloom it.


----------



## monocotman (Feb 5, 2018)

Eric - I'm curious, what are you now doing differently that has improved your culture of phrags?
David


----------



## NYEric (Feb 5, 2018)

More careful watering, better light, improved air-flow. If I could find a really good fertilizer ( I use k-lite) i would be overjoyed!


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Feb 5, 2018)

Beautiful shape and color Eric. You certainly have gotten good at this.

Question - how do you keep your plants bug free under apartment conditions? I have problems sometimes since my plants are outside most (or all) of the year, but I can easily zap them with chemicals if need be, but inside...


----------



## NYEric (Feb 6, 2018)

We have a few thrips, loads of centipedes, and a few snails, waterbugs (like giant cockroaches) sometimes come up the pipes because its moist in our apartment. Just like with scale and mealies, we just have to be vigilant. we use a Eco natural lemon-grass flying insect killer whenever we see a thrip, kills them instantly.


----------



## RandyT (Feb 7, 2018)

Gorgeous flower, I'm jealous as I cannot grow this type well in hot Honolulu. The flowers bloom very small if at all.

Loads of centipedes???? Scary.......but seeing the gorgeous flowers I can understand why you're willing to have them. Do you use any pesticides for the centipedes?


----------



## NYEric (Feb 7, 2018)

They are the little crawlie ones that stink when you crush them, which is what I do! :evil:


----------



## RandyT (Feb 7, 2018)

Thanks Eric, I think they're millipedes. Yeah, they stink and stain. I've noticed that when they infest pots of plants, the plants go downhill. I've heard or read somewhere that they release a toxic acid when frightened and they curl up or when crushed, hence the smell.


----------



## NYEric (Feb 8, 2018)

Its a battle.


----------



## Ozpaph (Feb 9, 2018)

wow colour


----------



## eaborne (Feb 15, 2018)

Nice wide petals!


----------



## NYEric (Feb 19, 2018)

Second bloom.


Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------

